# Difference between enhanced version and normal version? (AoLong V2)



## Gubby (Aug 20, 2014)

I am thinking of buying a MoYu AoLong V2 3x3x3 Speed Cube and I want to know what is the difference between the enhanced version and the normal version? Is the enhanced version better of something?


----------



## supercavitation (Aug 20, 2014)

Gubby said:


> I am thinking of buying a MoYu AoLong V2 3x3x3 Speed Cube and I want to know what is the difference between the enhanced version and the normal version? Is the enhanced version better of something?



If they're both Aolong v2s, it might be the different versions with the different types of plastic, in which case the enhanced version is better. If it's just Aolong v1 and Aolong v2 enhanced, there's been much discussion as to which is better (videos, several threads, etc.).


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 20, 2014)

The enhanced version of the AoLong v2 is better. Better plastic.


----------



## Gubby (Aug 20, 2014)

Ok thank you


----------



## NickE (Aug 15, 2015)

Whats the difference between the weilong V2 and the enhanced Weilong V2


----------



## 1w3playZ (Aug 23, 2015)

I believe that new AoLong V2s have a redesigned center cap so it hooks in more. That's a good way to tell of its new too. But if it's fast and smooth then it's new even without the new center cap. However, if it's slow and sluggish than it's an old one.


----------

